
Twitter says it unintentionally misused user data for advertising - notlukesky
https://www.axios.com/twitter-misused-user-data-advertising-23a334c2-f6f9-4f9f-bbc9-e1d24d05c74c.html
======
shannonmaloney5
Ugh, at least they owned up to it?

